# smell of gas in the car



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

I have an '89 240 with 160K + miles on her. She's running good considering her age. I am having one problem that has me a little perplexed and I was first of all wondering if any one else had this problem. 

Simply put, I can smell gas inside the car. It is mostly localized to the back end of the car but will come forward if the windows are rolled down. If the vents are on (recirculate or not) it usually stays in the back. 

The smell is MOST noticable after a good strong turn, or if the back end is waddled side to side. For this reason I think there might be some opening around the filler neck allowing fumes in...but I can't say that the smell is strong once I fill up...it does seem stronger when I take a tight turn and have a full tank vs a near empty one.

I have regasketed the fuel pump and even used some rtf...rtv...uh toyota dealership gasket stuff meant for use around gas...and the smell is still there. I know the 240's have a charcoal canister that removes fuel vapors from the tank and stores them to be later reintroduced into the engine, and also helps to relieve tank pressure.

Is it possible that the filler neck has some sort of leak? My fuel lines are all in good shape and are clamped on. I have never had air rush in or out of the gas cap when removing it, my Accord does this when it is empty...unscrew and PSSSSHHHHHH...but the 240's have the canister and accords (93 any way) do not. so it really shouldn't do that should it? I haven't dropped the tank to see if the filler neck has cracks nor can I see if there actually is a way for fumes to get into the cabine area from the side of the car...none of the pics here at my school (all data) show in detail that area...

any one got advice?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

So your saying that you replaced the O ring on the gas tank itself? Did you see any sort of moisture through the rear fender well where the filler neck comes out of the tank? I would suggest going through and doing a thorough cleaning in that area if you haven't already. Also check the return/sending lines for any sort of crimping or pin hole leaks coming off of the gas tank. Have you dropped the tank or anything recently?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

There is that big 'ol o-ring thing on it, it's in ok shape but I went ahead and put some rtv...I think that's right...it's the liquid stuff that dries and is meant for that purpose though...any way I cleaned off the surfaces first then I put just a little bead around where the surfaces join from the pump to the tank.

Also the gas can be smelt sometimes outside the car, near the rear of the car, around the filler cap though. And the smell inside is actually strongest on the sidewall, in the back right corner area, but mostly right in the area that the filler neck is.

I haven't dropped the tank on it ever, I'm a little hesitant to do that, the lines looked ok but I didn't check past where they connect to the pump (had to replace the pump not to long ago). Guess I should go ahead and do it. 

This doesn't seem like a common problem though, and that's what worries me, I'm still finding and working out all the bugs this car has before I tune it up, but that is why I got 'er.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## delicate483 (Sep 9, 2004)

*?*

we had the same problem, when we put a new fuel filter in it smelled of gas...mainly when the windows were rolled down. We replaced the O ring and it fixed it for the most part. i can still smell gas when i fill my tank, but as long as i dont fill it completely its just fine. sorry i dont know what else could be causing it...i'm just a girl, still learning :cheers: . lemme know what ya did to fix it if you ever figure it out!! 
-heather


----------



## moxie (Nov 23, 2004)

*gas smell*



SonsofWisdom said:


> There is that big 'ol o-ring thing on it, it's in ok shape but I went ahead and put some rtv...I think that's right...it's the liquid stuff that dries and is meant for that purpose though...any way I cleaned off the surfaces first then I put just a little bead around where the surfaces join from the pump to the tank.
> 
> Also the gas can be smelt sometimes outside the car, near the rear of the car, around the filler cap though. And the smell inside is actually strongest on the sidewall, in the back right corner area, but mostly right in the area that the filler neck is.
> 
> ...


i'm having the same problem on my 1993 hardbody. exactly around the filler tube. the garage can't find anything. i may have to go to the dealer!
did you ever solve the problem?
moxie


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

Light a match. j/k


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

*gas smell*

I'm having similar problem with NX2000 - 1993.

Had fuel filter replaced but it hasn't solved the gas smell. Most noticable when parking in the home garage and going out in morning to start car.

Sniffing around the car the oily gas smell--appears to be coming around the filler area.

My gas cap is still holding pressure since I can remove it and sometimes hear the "hiss" noise. For example, if I drive around, park, and remove the cap I can hear the "hiss" but one time I did it when the car was cold and no hiss. Maybe slow leak over time?

Anyway, slight smell near front of engine around fuel filter/charcoal canister but nowhere near as strong as the back of the car near filler. 

No visible gas leaks when inspecting hoses I can see.

I don't see how replacing the charcoal cannister in the front of the car would help a problem like this. Anyone got any clues?

-dan


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ok im here to save both your asses :hal: ........i had the same problems....when you pushed hard on the gas it would smell like fucking hell....i got use to it after a while LOL well in my prob....it was a small rubber hose that is located a little above the tire...you need to remove that cover....and you will find a small rubber hose that is about 10 inches long. i replaced that and put new braces on....my car also when full on gas it would leak. hope this works out for you guys :fluffy:


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

*gas me up*



Loki said:


> it was a small rubber hose that is located a little above the tire...you need to remove that cover....and you will find a small rubber hose that is about 10 inches long. i replaced that and put new braces on....my car also when full on gas it would leak. hope this works out for you guys :fluffy:


So, a small hose between the gas tank and where you fill up the car, back near the rear tire I presume. (Or could you be talking about the one in the front coming from the charcoal cannister?)

I briefly looked at the plastic cover in the rear. Any suggestions for removing that (looks like screw driver to pop out the plastic like rivits(?). And did you take off the rear tire to assist?

The smell seems to originate from that back tire area so I suspect you are onto something.

-dan


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fusecon said:


> So, a small hose between the gas tank and where you fill up the car, back near the rear tire I presume. (Or could you be talking about the one in the front coming from the charcoal cannister?)
> 
> I briefly looked at the plastic cover in the rear. Any suggestions for removing that (looks like screw driver to pop out the plastic like rivits(?). And did you take off the rear tire to assist?
> 
> ...



yes take off the tire........and that black plastic that is covering....you will see the hose right away take it off, and check it out......have the tank at like 1/4...check the hose carefully....buy new braces and new hose....than install....fill tank and see if it doest leak anymore. At the begining i thought it was the O ring on the fuel pump cover but i was wrong. So that is most likely your prob. good luck :cheers:


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

*I opened, looked and...nothing...so far*



Loki said:


> yes take off the tire........and that black plastic that is covering....you will see the hose right away take it off, and check it out......have the tank at like 1/4...check the hose carefully....buy new braces and new hose....than install....fill tank and see if it doest leak anymore. At the begining i thought it was the O ring on the fuel pump cover but i was wrong. So that is most likely your prob. good luck :cheers:


Here is what I saw:









http://www.fusecon.com/car/NX2000_fuel_2.jpg

No rubber hose. My "overflow/air" tube is a solid metal (steel) tube. Everything looked good. I even remove my gas cap after driving the car and get a long--hissssss. So, seems the tank and everything is holding pressure. I assume the results should be as such. Though I wonder, if in the morning it should hiss.

Anyway. I cleaned all the dirt out of the area--assuming, maybe some fuel smell is contained within the dirt. Maybe that will help. Unfortunately to remove the plastic guard I broke all those "rivit" type things so to the dealership to get replacements so I can put the guard back on.

In these two pictures you can see the rubber hose that joins the metal fuel hose. Looks good and tight. Again, tank is holding vacuum (based on hiss--if that assumption is correct).

I wonder if this (next two pictures) is the fuel check valve. Looked good--connections, hoses, and everything. (Since they are 200k I only linked one)









http://www.fusecon.com/car/NX2000_fuel_4.jpg

Any other ideas. I wonder if this "fuel check valve" could back-up or cause problems. Again, grabbing at straws as hard to tell where smell is coming from.

-dan


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

wow...I didn't realize this was such a hard one to solve. Course I haven't worked on this any either. 

I haven't driven my baby in months...*sigh, unfortunately she was my fun car and so...when money gets tight and she's not running...she stays that way. 

I won't work on 'er for another month or so, when I move to austin...and begin my motor swap. 

I'll go look at mine, prolly thurs, and see what mine looks like. Also that lil...thing...under there...that you think is the "fuel check valve" might be the source of some of my "rough running problems" but I've never heard of a fuel check valve...need to look that up...might it be another filter also? 

Any way...so fusecon, you can't find the rubber hose? Might it be that thinner line coming off of the larger neck there? Also, I mean these cars changed from year to year, is it possible some 240's don't have a small rubber line but metal instead? I don't know what mine has (mine's an '89) so I'll let y'all know when I look. 

*EDIT...here are the main questions of my post* 

I'm grabbing straws to bro, so my questions where...what IS that thing there? And is it possible that rubber hose is metal in some models...or perhaps yours has come completely off? 

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------

